# 

## Gang_Plank

Dzień Dobry!
budowa dachu zbliża się do końca. Dziś zauważyłem coś co mnie bardzo zaniepokoiło. Jedna krokiew jest wg mnie za krótka i nie podpiera dachu. Fachowiec mówi, że to normalne... ale z drugiej strony wygląda to ok. Drugi szczyt też ma pełne podparcie.

Czy tak może być?
Jeżeli nie to jak mogą to naprawić? Wydaje mi się, że dobicie czegoś na końcu jest słabym pomysłem z uwagi na estetykę oraz wytrzymałość.
Jakie mam prawa względem firmy, która to zakłada?

Poniżej zdjęcia.

----------


## przemo1

Zobacz w projekcie - jeśli tam jest krokiew podparta (zapewne tak), to wykonanie jest niezgodne z projektem, co nie jest normalne i masz prawo tego nie akceptować (a także kierownik budowy). 
Sprawny cieśla poradzi sobie z poprawieniem, (w razie czego skonsultuj z konstruktorem przeliczającym/adaptującym więźbę w Twoim projekcie) - ty dopilnuj, żeby było dla Ciebie wystarczająco estetycznie (dokręcenie kwadratów ze sklejki szalunkowej, lub- poprzecznie- kawałka krokwi o wymiarach murłaty - dobrze dopasowane nie będą się rzucać w oczy. 
W zależności od dostępu od środka i mocowania murłaty do wieńca, może da się wyciąć końcówkę w połowie odstępu między następną krokwią a tą nie podpartą, zastosować odpowiednie łączenie i wstawić odpowiednio dłuższy - ale to może być trudne.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Powinny być wyciągnięte do samego końca dachu  i okute blachą   , nie tylko do przedostatniej krokwi .

----------


## mario244

tak to powinno wygladac. Płatwie masz za krótkie a nie krokwie  :roll eyes:

----------


## Gang_Plank

dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Przepraszam za błędne nazewnictwo. trafiłem jak kula w płot z tym fachowcem. dosyć ze nieterminowy, to jeszcze taki przypał.

z drugiej strony do ostatniej krokwi też te płatwie nie sięgają. czy to ma jakis bardzo zly wplyw na konstrukcje dachu? bo dolne sa ronow z dachem. a górne chyba tak sa w projekcie... projekt przy alabastrowej 26

----------


## Odysss

Sprawdz w projekcie jak jest (na rzutach w necie jakos nie widac platwi wysunietych), u mnie bylo tak ze sie platew konczyla na murze:

Jak sprawdzisz, to potem pytanie czy wiezba byla zamawiana na podstawie wymiarow z projektu ?

P.S.
Znawca nie jestem, ale wersja z platwiami pod kazda krokwia (do konca) jakos bardziej mi odpowiada.
Czy szczyty masz pod same deski ?
Jaki jest odstep krokwi od muru ?

----------


## Gang_Plank

ja się na tym nie znam. zdałem się na fachowca. jakby z drugiej strony było tak samo pewnie bym nie zauważył. 

deski są do samej góry. odstęp tej przedostatniej krokwi do muru to 30-40cm...

----------


## docent56

Życie przerosło kabaret.

----------


## docent56

Nazywając tego paproka fachowcem obraziłeś mnie.

----------


## Gang_Plank

jak się temat zakończy i to jest dozwolone to podam nazwisko paprocha

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W tym wypadku partaczy jest dwóch! Pierwszy to wykonawca więźby bo trudno go nazwać cieślą a drugi to kierownik budowy, którego zafajdanym obowiązkiem jest odebrać więźbę i potwierdzić ten fakt stosownym wpisem do dziennika budowy. Dopiero po takim wpisie można przystąpić do krycia dachu. Bezwzględnie należy wymienić płatwie jeżeli nie w całości to przynajmniej w takiej części jaką określi konstruktor. Krokwie mają wycięte zamki czyli miały wesprzeć się na płatwi.  Z dwóch pól należy usunąć dachówki w celu odciążenia krokwi a pozostałe krokwie na odcinku wymiany płatwi należy wysztajfować (podeprzeć). Cała naprawa wraz z kosztem materiałów powinna być pokryta przez cieślę i kierownika budowy. Jak nie zechcą to sprawa do sądu wygrana pewna.  A tak na marginesie czy drewno jest certyfikowane i to kto je kupował? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## przemo1

Masz ich na budowie więcej - Kier. Bud też powinien interweniować.
_EDIT:
o - widzę, że zdublowałem się z Andrzejem_

----------


## Kamil30cm

Co wy sie tak nad tym spuszczacie i straszycie sądem. Moze drewno przyjechalo za krótkie!!! Druga sprawa wystarczy wybic pustak i podlozyc belke tak aby chwytala dwie krokwie zewnetrzne i dwie w srodku jako przeciw wage i po problemie. A wy tu proponujecie wymieniac  rozbierac itd
 Ludzie ogarnijcie sie !!

----------


## docent56

Co  złego zrobił Ci  Gang_Plank że proponujesz mu takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kamil to Ty się ogarnij bo piszesz bzdury! Czy mam rozumieć, że tolerujesz partaczy! Co znaczy, że płatwie były za krótkie? Jak były za krótkie to nie należało ich montować. A jakby zabrakło np. jednej krokwi to można w jej miejsce nic nie wstawiać? Więźba jest elementem konstrukcyjnym i musi być wykonana zgodnie z projektem. A firmy, które tak knocą robotę powinny być wyeliminowane z rynku. To nawet nie jest amatorszczyzna to ewidentny brak elementarnej  wiedzy.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Odysss

> Kamil to Ty się ogarnij bo piszesz bzdury! Czy mam rozumieć, że tolerujesz partaczy! Co znaczy, że płatwie były za krótkie? Jak były za krótkie to nie należało ich montować. A jakby zabrakło np. jednej krokwi to można w jej miejsce nic nie wstawiać? Więźba jest elementem konstrukcyjnym i musi być wykonana zgodnie z projektem. A firmy, które tak knocą robotę powinny być wyeliminowane z rynku. To nawet nie jest amatorszczyzna to ewidentny brak elementarnej  wiedzy.  Pozdrawiam.


Czy nie za wczesnie wyrokujecie ? sprawdziliscie projekt? (moze zrobili jak u mnie)

na zadnym rzucie nie widac platwi.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Stalo sie ktos dal ciała. Nie ma sensu sie sądować tylko nalezy zadzialac w prosty sposob ktory podalem i wytrzyma spokojnie. Nie nie popieram osob ktore robia na czarno za grosze i psują nam rynek.

----------


## Gang_Plank

ja jestem jak majdalszy od sądu. Po prostu chcę mieć dobrze zrobione.

mamy normalną budowę, to nie jest zrobione na czarno.

platew nie była za krótką.. z drugiej strony wystaje ta krótsza tutaj... tylko z drugiej obie wystają wystarczająco.

drzewo nie wiem czy ma certyfikat...przyznaje sie bez bicia. Ale wg mnie wygląda bardzo ok. I mówię to jako osoba pracująca w zakładzie przeróbki  drewna od kłody do gotowego mebla.

----------


## przemo1

Nie ma znaczenia jak zrobili u kogokolwiek z nas - liczy się to, co Gang_Plank ma w projekcie. Od wykonawcy masz wspólnie z Kierownikiem Budowy oczekiwać wykonania zgodne z projektem.

----------


## Gang_Plank

Hej. Byłem na budowie....

Fachowiec pokazał mi projekt, że ta ostatnia krokiew wg projektu nie powinna być podparta i tak w zasadzie wszystkie powinny być obcięte równo z murem.
Powiedział też, że przy moich 6 metrowych krokwiach, mogłoby wcale nie być płatwi  i nic by się nie stało. że to wystaje od muru 55 cm tylko. 

Kierownik budowy mówi z kolei, że jej to nie obchodzi, że to zgodnie z projektem jest. Bo to nie jest zgodnie z sztuką budowlaną. 

Co ja mam robić? komu wierzyć?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Co ja mam robić? komu wierzyć?


Osobą odpowiedzialną za budowę domu i nadzorowanie aby budowa była zgodna z projektem i ze sztuką jest KB.

Czasami projekty mają wady i błędy , które dobry KB wyłapie i każe wykonać tak jak powinno być ...

Myślę że najlepiej aby KB porozmawiał z wykonawcą i niech sobie wyjaśnią ...

----------


## Emek81

> Hej. Byłem na budowie....
> 
> Kierownik budowy mówi z kolei, że jej to nie obchodzi, że to zgodnie z projektem jest. Bo to nie jest zgodnie z sztuką budowlaną. 
> 
> Co ja mam robić? komu wierzyć?


Tzn wniosek taki że kierownik budowy podpisuje się pod pracami które nie są wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką?

----------


## מרכבה

pierwsze to wywalił bym te pustaki wwalone do samego dachu.
To jest jakaś masakra .. z tymi ścianami szczytowymi~! szas pras i przerwa  w izolacji i problemy. Mnie to coś wygląda, że problem powstał na papierze- pytanie kak.
Jeszcze adaptujący mógł widzieć, kiero buodwy itp .. mnie tu smerdi, że to jakiś kolega po fachu dał strzała .. widać to na rzucie załączonym. Jak by inaczej. Płatew kończy się na murze  :sad:  nie powiem .. jak widać.. na tym obrazku tak "ma być" imo totalnie tak nie ma być ! akurat poparcie krokwi na skraju na okapie ma bardzo duże znaczenie, szczególnie na wiatr.

ale ważne że lukarna ma jętki  :big grin: 



wykonawca jest tu najmniej winny i tak jakimś cudem podparł jedną stronę  :smile:  drugiej mu brakło ..

----------


## Odysss

> wykonawca jest tu najmniej winny i tak jakimś cudem podparł jedną stronę  drugiej mu brakło ..


Wlasnie to chcialem zaznaczyc wczesniej, ze to projekt jest gniotem (podobny do mojego-wciaz szukam na nim platwi P2, kleszczy, itd).
Z wczesniejszych postow wymienionych na forum, wyszlo ze nie wazne kto zrobil projekt, wazne kto go podpisal, czyli wychodzi ze winny ten co adaptowal.

Podejrzewam ze wiezba zamowiona wg projektu z naddatkiem, ale nie takim by starczylo na dwie strony. Wykonawca chcial calosc zrobic jak nalezy - stad wyciete krokwie, ale zabraklo mu materialu. I w tym momencie mogl przerwac robote i jak pisali Wilhelm i Docent zamowic nowe platwie. Ale czy musial, skoro z projektem sie zgadza?



> Kierownik budowy mówi z kolei, że jej to nie obchodzi, że to zgodnie z projektem jest. Bo to nie jest zgodnie z sztuką budowlaną.


Czyli nie odebrala wiezby/dachu ? Co nakazala zrobic ? A i gdzie ona byla gdy wiezbe postawili , przed kryciem ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Albo masz zgodnie z projektem albo nie. Skoro jest zgodnie z projektem to spytaj swojego wykonawcę i kierownika budowy po co zostały wycięte zamki w skrajnych krokwiach? Wycięcie tych zamków to ewidentne osłabienie przekroju krokwi. Skoro nie mają być podparte to powinny mieć pełen przekrój. Wniosek jest jeden te krokwie są do wymiany. Oczywiście to Twój problem. Skoro kierownik odebrał więźbę to jego problem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

Problem w tym - że każdy zakłada nieomylność "guru" budowlanych projektanta i kierownika budowy. 
Owszem powinno się wymagać więcej, ale to są tylko i aż ludzie. A zasłanianie się - bo tak było w projekcie...
Jak są wątpliwości i ktoś je zauważy - to trzeba je rozwiązać i przecież "wykonawca" że co nie tak z montażem jest...
zrobił i to właśnie obciąża go też. Inwestor też trochę mało farasobliwy, lub teraz po fakcie, pyta.
Dobrze bo jest jeszcze stan surowy zaparty.  Idzie to naprawić - pytanie kto to zrobi.  
Czemu piszę inwestor nie frasobliwy, bo wytworzyła się otoczka - przyniesiona z zachodu - że "płacę" to wymagam owszem.
Ale to wymaga KB  bo o niej - she jest.  Może nie jest kierowniczką, a stwierdzaczem, potwierdzaczem, pieczątkowcem.

IMO brak poparcia krokwi - szczególnie na okapie, to proszenie się o kłopoty z wiatrem.
Pół bidy kiedy dom jest w 4 kategorii terenu i jeszcze się uwzględni współczynnik kierunkowy i wyjdzie nikły wiatr. Ale bardziej otwarta przestrzeń i obciążenia charakterystyczne są większe niż od śniegu (przeciwny kierunek) tu mamy ssanie wiatrem.

Można to "naprawić by było" ale zrobi się mostek termiczny- nakładka z rury kw stalowej 
w to włożona belka i złączone razem + jętka. ale to ostateczność.
Trzeba by było wymienić odcinek 1m wgłąb - zrobić połączenie na zakład 3xh 

Ważne aby było w miejscu zerowania momentu zginającego i przenosiło tylko siły poprzeczne np.. etc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma tu żadnej winy inwestora bo się nie musi na tym znać. Po to ma kierownika budowy. Ewidentna wina wykonawcy i kierownika budowy. Mają to poprawić na własny koszt i tyle. Decyzja jak to zrobić w gestii kierownika budowy. Na Forum możemy tylko radzić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gang_Plank

ja nie zauważyłem tego wcześniej. sam nie wiem dlaczego. wykonawca coś mówił ze dopasowywał (poszerzył) dach do dachówki. jednak szczerze to mało winny się czuję. nie każdy zna sie na budowlance. jakbym nie miał choć  trochę ścisłego umysłu to nie zauwazylbym w tym nic dziwnego.

----------


## מרכבה

Jak byk jest w projekcie "bubel"  płatew nie wspiera krokwi, tej która jest najbardziej obciążona w kierunku odrywania.
Akurat jak by miał być sam śnieg - może być bez podparcia, na tak stromym dachu, ponieważ jest ile 50-60% obciążona co pozostałe.



> Nie ma tu żadnej winy inwestora bo się nie musi na tym znać.


 i tak jest, mnie chodzi o inne podejście - 
kupuje się samochód- to trzeba podstawy wiedzieć, piloty od sprzętu A/V itp ba też załączyć zdjęcie na forum itp..
a to są "pierdółki" w porównaniu z budową. Też się nie znałem na podłączaniu bufora, akurat dzięki Koledze Mac 628 (o ile dobrze nick pamiętam).
Temat się ogarnęło. Koniec końców kupiłem gwintownik 6/4 + 2" nic tak nie rzeźbi bicków  :wink:  
Teraz trzeba to naprawić - imo to połączenie na śruby + blacha perforowana na około i płatew jest wydłużona. Nie mam zdjęcia- ale właśnie z 4 blach 
mam taką przedłużkę. Błąd projektanta został uprawomocniony wyrokiem kierownika i wpisem do księgi wieczystej przez wykonawcę.. to kto jest winny ?
dwóch na jednego. ps mi się zapomniała interpunkcja dla odmiany  :wink:

----------


## Odysss

> ja nie zauważyłem tego wcześniej. sam nie wiem dlaczego. wykonawca coś mówił ze dopasowywał (poszerzył) dach do dachówki. jednak szczerze to mało winny się czuję. nie każdy zna sie na budowlance. jakbym nie miał choć  trochę ścisłego umysłu to nie zauwazylbym w tym nic dziwnego.


Twojej winy tu nie ma. Ale niestety musisz teraz wyegzekwowac poprawke.  Moze byc tak ze sie ta niepodparta strona ugnie o jakies 2cm, co bedzie widoczne.

----------


## mario244

> pierwsze to wywalił bym te pustaki wwalone do samego dachu.
> To jest jakaś masakra .. z tymi ścianami szczytowymi~! szas pras i przerwa  w izolacji i problemy. Mnie to coś wygląda, że problem powstał na papierze- pytanie kak.
> Jeszcze adaptujący mógł widzieć, kiero buodwy itp .. mnie tu smerdi, że to jakiś kolega po fachu dał strzała .. widać to na rzucie załączonym. Jak by inaczej. Płatew kończy się na murze  nie powiem .. jak widać.. na tym obrazku tak "ma być" imo totalnie tak nie ma być ! akurat poparcie krokwi na skraju na okapie ma bardzo duże znaczenie, szczególnie na wiatr.
> 
> ale ważne że lukarna ma jętki 
> 
> 
> 
> wykonawca jest tu najmniej winny i tak jakimś cudem podparł jedną stronę  drugiej mu brakło ..


A tak po polsku ? O co ci właściwie chodzi ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...kupuje się samochód- to trzeba podstawy wiedzieć...


Co nie oznacza, że trzeba być przy jego produkcji i wskazywać ewentualne błędy montażowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------

